# Good Morning fellow bug lovers



## nantid (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello, I'm Nantid. I joined this forum before and had trouble logging in. I'm a fairly new mantis keeper and I'm really interested,so I'm giving it a 2nd try with a new name. I had a few violins, they did well I think. Last one just died 7 months old. I now have 3 chinese 2 Females and one male. I love photographing them as well as other insects and hope to post photos soon.


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. Nice to have you.

-Kevin


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome. We may be able to get you back into your old account.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi nantid, is that slang for mantis!? Welcome


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome!  to the forum!


----------



## nantid (Aug 22, 2010)

Rick said:


> Welcome. We may be able to get you back into your old account.


Thanks but this seems to be working fine for now. There wasn't much at my old account except a few photo's. I'm not real computer savy, I'll let you know if I have any more trouble. I really do like this forum.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## ismart (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 27, 2010)

And one more, belated, welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------

